# Fry in overflow - any way to stop?



## Steve St.Laurent (Oct 2, 2008)

I have a built in overflow in my 90 gallon tank like one of these:

http://www.fishtanksdirect.com/ProductI ... -large.jpg

The problem I've been having is fry getting up there and then getting sucked into the overflow. They don't make it into the sump because I have a an inlet strainer on the drain. It's a pain to try to catch them in there as it's not the most accessible. I have to start a syphon with a long acrylic rod and try to suck them up and into a bucket. There's no way to get a net in there to catch them. Right now I have 4 saulosi fry in the tank that are surviving just fine on their own (have LOTS of hiding places for them) that are about 8 mm long - one of them (the 5th) got sucked in there today. Does anyone have any ideas of how to protect those fingers so that the fry don't get sucked in but debris can still get in there? In the future I plan on leaving most of the fry in the tank to survive on their own and don't want to have to deal with fishing them out of the overflow all the time. TIA


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Had the same problem and I think the only answer is some type of screening. I found tropheus fry in my 
drip tray once. I don't have the drain inlet. Is it possible to remove that and where would they end up? 
Might be a place easier to contain them and fish them out. I considered something like plastic gutter 
guard or that crochet screen, but getting it to attach could be a problem. Hot glue maybe?? I like that 
my troph fry had somewhere to escape to, and now just watch carefully if I know a female is ready to 
release. I also have to let the drip tray go uncleaned so water moves slow enough through it to allow 
for a little bit of a water level for them to survive in. Wish I had a better plan. Tearing apart the tank and 
stripping the females is an option, but for me, not a good one.

You could also get some thin plexiglas at a DIY store and drill many small holes in it. Make a ''U" shape 
with three pieces about an inch or so high and just wide enough to snugly fit inside the overflow at the 
top by the teeth. Glue them together with thick acrylic glue. Make it removable for cleaning. As long as 
it doesn't fall in, it'll be fine. Fry won't budge it out of place.

Glad you asked because I think I just gave myself the solution to my own situation.


----------



## dww-law (Jun 1, 2007)

Go to Home Depot or Lowes. Buy some screen (vinyl coated fiberglass) that you use on screen doors. Cut a small piece the size of the overflow inlets and silicone it to the inlets. Does not diminish water flow and works like a charm. Did mine over a year ago and is still working great.


----------



## Steve St.Laurent (Oct 2, 2008)

I came up with a perfect solution. Go to any craft store - I found it at Joann Fabrics and they have plastic canvas that's used for hook rugs. I bought #7 (7 holes per inch) and #10 - the #10 was perfect for what I was looking for. The water still flows through it great and it'll keep the fry out of the overflow. I just cut it to size and bent it over the top of the overflow then just set it on there. The flow of the water keeps it against the overflow - no need to silicone or attach it in any way. Here's pics of the #10 installed and the #7 that I made first. This stuff is also available in black (found it online) but they didn't have it at Joann's. I'm going to buy some black and replace it so that it blends in better. Cost was $0.69


----------

